# Meklē produktu? >  skārds

## heinrx

nopirkšu lielu trafu,pat ne trafu,pietiks ar serdeni,kaut izjauktu,izsakoties precīzāk vajag apmēram 70x600 elektrotehniskā skārda loksnes  trafa uztīšanai.trafs būs toroidālā tipa.serdes platība apmēram 50 kvadrātcentimetri,ja ir ko piedāvāt tad pm,vai ari tepat forumā

----------


## heinrx

Sveicināti,man ir jautājums zinošiem elektroniķiem-ir tora serde ar izmēriem a-2,5cm b-9,5cm c-12cm(a-serdes skārda tinuma biezums,b-serdes augstums,c-serdes iekšējais diametrs).Vēlos uz šīs serdes uztīt trafu pusautomātam,bet saskāros ar to ka pēc šī http://www.gelezo.com/useful_experience ... atora.html man tai serdei ir gabarītjauda apmēram 3,4kw(it kā būtu jāpietiek),bet pēc šī- http://svapka.ru/raznoe/rasschet-transf ... parata.htm tikai 0,5 kw,un tas jau laikam būs spēcīgi par maz.kā tad ir patiesībā?Der tā serde vai nē?Pēc pirmās lapas aprēķinu piemēra vienu mazu toru uztinu,un viss sanāca tip top.
Pieļauju ka esmu nepraša un esmu pieļāvis kļūdu aprēķinos,bet nezinu kur  ::

----------


## Obsis

RE:""ir tora serde ar izmēriem a-2,5cm b-9,5cm c-12cm(a-serdes skārda tinuma biezums,b-serdes augstums,c-serdes iekšējais diametrs).""

vijumi uz Voltu=45/(2,5*9,5)=2,0
pieļaujamais ietinuma perimetrs =pī*d=12*3,14=35 cm
pieļaujamais ietinuma laukums =35 cm* tinuma biezums (apmēram 1 cm līdz max 2 cm)=35...70 cm2 jeb 3500...7000 mm2
No tā sekundārā puse aizņems 50% jeb 1800...3500 mm3
pakojuma koeficients nav reāls virs 30%, tāpēc efektīvais vara laukums būs 600...1200 mm2
Ja iztēlojamies visu prim tinumu, sastāvošu no viena veinīga vijuma, tad šāds vijums dos spriegumu 1/20=0,4V
un strāvu 600*3,3...1200*3,3=2000...4000 Amp (3,3 A/mm2 ir max strāvas blīvums īslaicīgā režīmā)
Sareizinot V ar A dabū W, tātad 2000*0,4=1000W...2000W
Protams, pietinot trafu "līdz ūkai" dabūsi pāris reizes lielāku jaudu, bet nav jau tik vienkārši ietīt biezus tinumus. Sarēķināsi pēc dotā parauga pats.

----------


## heinrx

paldies Obsi,es tikai neizpratu - 1/20=0,4V  kāpēc 1 un kāpēc 20?kas tie par lielumiem?

----------


## Gaija_5D

Meklēju, bet tā arī nesapratu kura firma Rīgā pārdod TRANSFORMĀTORU skārdu loksnēs? Nu biezums 0,35 ... 0,50 mm. Kad vajadzēja pasūtīt, izgriezt serdi pēc kontūra, bet steigā nācās griezt no parastā melnā mīkstā lokšņu tērauda, labi ka toreiz materiālam nu nebija īpašas nozīmes, jo fekvences zemas. Bet ko darīt ja vajag normālam tīkla trafiņam to serdi īpatnējāku izgriezt. 
Kādreiz rūpnīcās kur štancēja serdes bija pa pilnam un nebija problēmu atrast. Tagad tikai Polijā laikam ko štancē, pie mums viss ir laikam galīgi apklusis. 
Vispār, vai kāds var pateikt kādu tagadējo transformātoru skārda marku?
Varētu būt, ka Igaunijā tin toriodālos trafus, un no kurienes serdes?

----------


## heinrx

tad kad es meklēju vienīgā firma Latvijā kas pēc Googles tirgo elektrotehniskā tērauda skārdu ir severstallat,bet ar viņiem man neizdevās sazvanīties,un pēc pirmās neveiksmes metu mieru,jo sapratu ka tas ir vairumtirdzniecības uzņēmums,un pasūtīs mani tālāk.Nākošie kam zvanīju bija Latvijas Metāls(šie esot severstallat meitas uzņēmums),bet tur man atbildēja ka īsti nezinot,bet laikam ka netirgo.  ::  piedāvāja tikai kalibrēto skārdu(laikam tā viņš saucās).beigu beigās atradu metāllūžņu punktā 9a latru,un metu meklējumiem mieru.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> beigās atradu metāllūžņu punktā 9a latru,un metu meklējumiem mieru.


 Ar to vajadzēja sākt. Ja būtu minējis, kādai jaudai tev serdi vajag, uzreiz tev ieteiktu. Populārākie autotransformatori uz tora bija 2,5 A, 4 A un 9 A. Dažkārt "Latgalītē" sastopami. Parasti, pēc slīdkontakta aizvākšanas, nopūtu ar laku, uztinu kārtu lakauduma banti un ar caurvēršanas paņēmienu sekundāro.

----------


## heinrx

kaut gan ja kādam ir lieks es labprāt vēl 2 nopirktu  ::

----------


## heinrx

Kā  to ņem ,gribējās jau jaudīgāku,bet nu nolēmu eksperimenta kārtā uztīt kas ir pa rokai.
bet nu hz  mok pusautomātam arī pietiks  ::

----------


## heinrx

kad jūs sakāt, ka ir labi  ::   ::   :: [/quote]

Piedod,bet nu neizpratu es īsti tavu komentāru,nevarētu plašāk paskaidrot?
nu vismaz septiņiem vārdiem   ::

----------


## Larisa

> kad jūs sakāt, ka ir labi


 Pajoliņ, ej ārstējies! Ciema muļķīši te nav vajadzīgi.

----------


## bbarda

Priekš kam tev ekspermentēt ja iepriekš tika piedāvāts citā topikā jau tikpat kā gatavs.Viņam vai nu jānotin sekundārais nost vai jāpietin klāt primārais,lai gan sekundāro notīt būtu lielākas problēmas nekā uztīt primāro.runa iet par svarkas trafu.No tā sanāk pietiekami nikns pusautomāts.Laigan pēc tevis rakstītā var secināt ka trafs tev sagādā problēmas,tad tici man pārejais tev sagādās vel lielāku gemaroju.

----------


## heinrx

man jau ir diezgan labs vācu pusautomāts,tiesa gan remontā  ::  un ir arī piemērotas kādas 3 serdes,viena u veida(patiešām nikna)un divas š veida.katra no tām 100% der pusautomātam,BET es negribu pagaidām ar viņām noņemties.Gribu iegūt pieredzi un zināšanas par transformatoriem kā tādiem.Tors manuprāt ir ideāli tam piemērots,tā vai šā jātin ar rokām,ja kļūdos aprēķinos tad es to varu laicīgi pamērīt(tīšanas procesā)nav kā u un š tipa trafi kārtējo reizi jājauc ārā un atkal jāliek kopā,un galu galā kārties jau neiešu ja arī nekas nesanāks ,būs labs trafs akumulatoru lādētājam  ::  
Katrs rezultāts ir labs,neatkarīgi vai sanāk vai nē,laiks ko es šajā forumā un savā darbnīcā pie tiem vadiem nepavisam nav veltīgi pavadīts,ir baigais prieks ka kaut kāda minimāla sajēga jau sāk rasties.  ::

----------


## heinrx

Un ja kas baigo stimulu tam visam deva tas ka iesākumā uztītais 250w trafiņš liekas ka sanāca ideāls,tiesa gan ar otro piegājienu  :: 
Strāvas regulēšanai man vispār ir izdomāta bez jēgas samudžināta shēma ,kaut gan darbnīcā ir labulabais pakešslēdzis,bet nu gribas uztaisīt tā kā gribas,lai būtu prieks par paveikto.
Ceru ka kāds saprata manu domu gājienu  ::

----------


## bbarda

Ar š veida nemaz tā jaukšana nav grūta,liek pa piecām kopā un mauc trafā iekšā,ja nav slinkums var tās piecas salīmēt kopā un zem sloga saspiest.Torā nevar tik blīvi satīt kā š veida.Ir gadījušies arī š veida salikti no vienas puses un otrā pusē plāksnes.

----------


## heinrx

Sveicināti,ir kādam bijusi saskarsme ar metināšanas iekārtu ВДУ-506?tika iegūts šāds izstrādājums,it kā ne īpaši vajadzīgs(paņēmu uz izjaukšanu-ja nu kas kādreiz noder),apskatot šo ierīci konstatēju ka principā viņam trūkst tikai vadības bloks,pārējais it kā ir un liekas ka kārtībā.Tagad esmu neziņā jaukt ārā,vai tomēr mēgināt nopirkt vadības bloku.izskatās jau baigi sarežgīts tas devais,ja arī savedīšu kārtībā vai nebūs vairāk man ar viņu čakars kā jēga?

----------


## heinrx

http://www.ventsvar.ru/cat_365.html?id=775 ,lūk šāds aparāts ir nonācis manā īpašumā,un šī http://www.chipmaker.ru/index.php?s=46b ... t&id=11855 ir tā shēma,apakšējā šķiet ir vadības bloks,vai ir kādas idejas kā uztaisīt kādu vienkāršotu variantu?Varbūt kādam ir aizkērusies kāda shēma vai adrese kur to meklēt?

----------


## heinrx

Patiešām neviens nav neko līdzīgu būvējis?Vai ineresējies?  ::

----------


## heinrx

un kā būtu ja uz katru fāzi ieliktu pa šādai shēmai http://www.freeseller.ru/umelec/svarka/ ... nnojj.html ?tikai regulēšanu visām 3 kopēju?Kā domājat tas strādātu?

----------


## heinrx

ok,sapratu ka zināšanu līmenis man ir krietni zem tā kas būtu nepieciešams lai izprātotu un uzbūvētu šādu shēmu,gatavas vispār nav atrodamas,un līdz ar to šī svarka dosies transformēties naglās un karotēs.Dotā tēma var tikt dzēsta.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tak nedari muļķības. Ja pats netiets ar tā metināmā aparāta remontu galā, tad vismaz kādam to pārdod. Vislabāk jau salabot orģinālo shēmu, jo krievu aparāti jau "iztur tiešu ātomsprādzienu). Lūžņos gan nenodod- tā tak ir manta, bet, kā jau ar katru krievu mantu ir jāpačakarējas  ::  . Šito foruma daļu jau īpaši neviens nelasa un nav ko brīnīties, ka nav atbildes.

----------


## heinrx

gluži jau metālā laikam nedošu,pagaidām aizstumšu tālā stūrī prom no acīm  ::  kas zin varbūt kādreiz arī kaut ko izdosies sabakstīt.

----------

